# Looking for the answers



## jorba (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone have the answers of Dr. Kenneth Kaiser's practice test? http://www.kettering.edu/~kkaiser/pe.pdf

I have sent him an email requesting it with the info that he asks for in his pdf. But I haven't received any reply from him.

if anyone could shoot me a copy. I would like to go through it before the test date.

Email Address: [email protected]


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 30, 2008)

When did you send your request? If he hasn't answered you by next Monday, I may send you the answers, but I don't like to. Dr. Kaiser has put together a very good practice exam, and all he asks in return for it is some demographic data on the people that use it. So I like for him to get that info if at all possible before he releases the answer sheet.


----------



## jorba (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay, I will wait Dr. Kaiser's reply. If I can't receive any reply from him by next week, I will let you know.

Thanks !!



wilheldp_PE said:


> When did you send your request? If he hasn't answered you by next Monday, I may send you the answers, but I don't like to. Dr. Kaiser has put together a very good practice exam, and all he asks in return for it is some demographic data on the people that use it. So I like for him to get that info if at all possible before he releases the answer sheet.


----------

